# Hand Knitted Woodland Blueberry Sweater with matching Brimmed Hat



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a fun and quick knit. I used Creative Liesl by Rico Design for this project but you can also use a yarn equivalent if matches with tension stated.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/woodland-blueberry-child-adult-sweater-with-brimmed-hat

£2.50


----------



## GiGix2 (Jan 14, 2014)

Very pretty as always! Love the color.


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

Too cute, the model is sweet, too.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

Beautiful pattern - you did an excellent job in making this.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Love the knitting and the model! Purple! My favorite color!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!! as always, love seeing your designs.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful designs and model :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Super cute hat shape! Adorable.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice! Thx for sharing.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Another very sweet pattern, gorgeous model, and great work !!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautifully done and darling model!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely, you do chose the perfect yarns in the perfect colours for your designs.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Another beauty. Color is awesome!!! My fave.


----------

